# Dragonplayer und Kaffeine - kein Bild erstmal...

## Haraldpeter

Hi,

ich habe Gentoo mit KDE 5 installiert. Läuft soweit ganz gut - bis auf ein paar merkwürdige Sachen:

wenn ich erstmalig nach dem Hochfahren Kaffeine oder Dragonplayer starte ,habe ich kein Bild nur Ton. Wenn ich dann aber Firefox oder Thunderbird starte und beende habe ich sofort Bild in Kaffeine und Dragonplayer. Bis ich den Rechner herunterfahre und neustarte ...

VLC läuft sofort mit Bild und Ton.

Firefox 38.8 und Thunderbird 38.8 sind mit Useflag Gstreamer compiliert. Desweiteren sind gstreamer und FFMPEG installiert.

Kann mir da einer bitte weiterhelfen ?

Danke

----------

## Haraldpeter

Hi,

habe jetzt Firefox 45.2 und Thunderbird 41.1 installiert - keine Besserung.

Hier mal meine emerge-info von Firefox:

```
emerge --info firefox 

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8600_@_3.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8164440 total,   6753808 free

KiB Swap:   12582908 total,  12582908 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 12 Jun 2016 08:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-client/firefox-45.2.0::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="dbus ffmpeg gmp-autoupdate gtk3 hwaccel jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test -wifi" ABI_X86="64" LINGUAS="de -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hsb -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

CFLAGS="-march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib64/firefox"

```

[/code]

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ein Schuß ins Blaue:

In deinem ersten Original-Thread hast du im Titel noch mit erwähnt das es sich um =kaffeine-1.3.1:4 (das ist kaffeine aus Slot vier)

handelt, und in diesem Thread hier, das du das ganze unter KDE Plasma-5 aufrufst.

Vermutlich hat es eher nur zufällig damit zu tun das es wie gewünscht funktioniert wenn vorher firefox oder thunderbird gestartet wurde. Vermutlich ist es eher eine kde4 <--> plasma-5 (qt-4 vs qt-5)-Geschichte.

Vorschlag: Teste es bitte mal mit der aktuellen neuen =media-video/kaffeine-2.0.3:5 Version (aus Slot fünf).

----------

## Haraldpeter

Hi Josef.95,

..habe Kaffeine 2.03.5 installiert. Immer noch das gleiche.

Ich hoffte im Zuge der Reinstallation von einigen Plasmateilen (siehe Thread Plasma - halb deutsch/englisch) läuft das vielleicht auch - wieder Fehlanzeige.

Ich habe anfangs Gstreamer installiert und das Gstreeamer use-Flag in /etc/portage/make.conf gesetzt. Zudem habe ich FFMPEG installiert. Vielleicht läuft da was falsch ?

Hier meine make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="consolekit gstreamer -pulseaudio ffmpeg samba vdpau nls threads dvb icu python mmx sse sse2 alsa"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

LINGUAS="de en"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse "

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"
```

Btw. Firefox 45.2 ist mit -gstreamer kompiliert

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, ich würde mich nicht zu sehr auf firefox oder thunderbird festbeißen - Kaffeine sollte auch ohne installierten/vorher gestarteten firefox/thunderbird funktionieren (hier tut es das).

Sorry, ne Idee warum es das bei dir nicht tut habe ich zZt leider auch nicht :-/

----------

